# Thor Boost Signup feeler thread



## NewBie (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay, I'd like to get a tabulation of how many would have an interest in buying a boost circuit for their Thor.

This isn't an official signup, so you are not committing yourself yet.

Lets do a running list, adding your name to it.

Just guessing at the moment, from the interest I have seen so far, I'd expect the board to run from 40-70 dollars, and it would get cheaper if we have enough interest. The parts utilized on this board are alot more expensive than most the boost supplies sold on CPF, due to the much higher power levels they handle. Volume really drives down the cost alot.

So, who will be first?


----------



## TCG (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll take one.


----------



## jtice (Nov 11, 2004)

Im in ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice


----------



## theepdinker (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm good for two at $70.
More as the price goes down.

Theepdinker


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2004)

Me too.

Im in !


~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
Theepdinker (2)
JimH


----------



## theepdinker (Nov 11, 2004)

I forgot this part.

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker (2)
JimH

Thanks for the help JimH


----------



## Hallis (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH 
Hallis


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 11, 2004)

i'm in


----------



## UncleFester (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in.

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester 
Beamhead


----------



## Heath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm interested.


----------



## NewBie (Nov 11, 2004)

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester 
Beamhead
Heath

It would be swell if we could keep the thread following this format.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in for one, maybe 2.

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester 
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)

Bill


----------



## Darkwish (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm interested in 1.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 11, 2004)

Edit 
~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester 
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 11, 2004)

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet


----------



## torcher (Nov 11, 2004)

Count me in too .


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)


----------



## CNC Dan (Nov 11, 2004)

~~~ Thor Boost List ~~~
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)


----------



## moondog (Nov 11, 2004)

sign me up also


----------



## Quazar (Nov 11, 2004)

I am also interested. But I will also need a Thor to go with it, all shipped to the UK. Dont mind paying whatever it costs.


----------



## Psychomodo (Nov 11, 2004)

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo

Is this something that is fairly easy for a novice to put into the Thor?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Psychomodo (Nov 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Quazar said:*
I am also interested. But I will also need a Thor to go with it, all shipped to the UK. Dont mind paying whatever it costs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quazar - you can pick up a Thor for about £20 at a Costco warehouse in the UK. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NewBie (Nov 11, 2004)

If I can find insulated lugs that fit the H4 bulb, yes, it would be really easy, if not, then you'd need to cut two wires and solder the four ends to the board.


----------



## JohnGault (Nov 11, 2004)

Still would like you to consider unassembled bare boards w/wo components for those who regularly breathe solder fumes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)


----------



## wtn (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in for one board - been waiting for this. 

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
If I can find insulated lugs that fit the H4 bulb, yes, it would be really easy, if not, then you'd need to cut two wires and solder the four ends to the board. 

[/ QUOTE ]OH BOY! I hope you can cause I cant solder to save my life. Hows the price looking thus far?


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2004)

I in for one, maybe two.


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)

Dudes and ettes? lets keep the list going. I dont want any "Hey I was first, what happened?" fights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## xpitxbullx (Nov 11, 2004)

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx


----------



## CNC Dan (Nov 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
If I can find insulated lugs that fit the H4 bulb, yes, it would be really easy, if not, then you'd need to cut two wires and solder the four ends to the board. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I remember a website that had relay kits for high power auto lights.

They had heavy duty conectors for H4 lamps. I'll se if I can find it.


----------



## vacuum3d (Nov 11, 2004)

1 for me

ernest



TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet 
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d


----------



## sstrauss (Nov 11, 2004)

1 Please
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss


----------



## thesurefire (Nov 11, 2004)

just one here.

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss 
thesurefire


----------



## madecov (Nov 11, 2004)

Think I'll have to try it.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2004)

for madecov

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov


----------



## glockboy (Nov 11, 2004)

I want 2
TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov 
glockboy (2)


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

Looking good so far, huh Newbie?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 11, 2004)

Count me in for one!!!!
My Thor is waiting........

TCG
jtice
theepdinker
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal


----------



## Zelandeth (Nov 11, 2004)

Provided it's closer to the $40 than the $70, and my finances allow it at the time, I'll take one. Don't 100% count on my at this time though.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in for at least 1.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy


----------



## dwminer (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in dwminer.
This went faster than I expected.


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???)


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 11, 2004)

31 thus far. looking good...


----------



## rstones1964 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in for one


----------



## larryk (Nov 12, 2004)

Count me in for one.


----------



## JimH (Nov 12, 2004)

What is it with people that are too lazy, or don't have the common courtesy, to follow simple instructions?

TCG
jtice
theepdinker (2)
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov
glockboy (2)
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy
dwminer (???)
rstones1964
larryk


----------



## NewBie (Nov 12, 2004)

Please follow the format, thx.


----------



## Skip (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm in for at least one - as many as three if I can get in time for Christmas.

TCG
jtice
theepdinker (2)
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov
glockboy (2)
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy
dwminer (???)
rstones1964
larryk 
Skip (1-3)


----------



## larryk (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Please follow the format, thx. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am not lazy, or lack courtesy. I just did not understand the procedure. Sorry.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm in for one.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak


----------



## AdamW (Nov 12, 2004)

Depending upon when they will be available, I'm in. Will be leaving for a one year deployment to the Middle East soon.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
AdamW (1)


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 12, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please)


----------



## LukeK (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think I could pass this up. Count me in for one.

TCG
jtice
theepdinker (2)
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov
glockboy (2)
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy
dwminer (???)
rstones1964
larryk
Skip (1-3)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 12, 2004)

Just getting back on the list. AdamW was composing while I was posting. I hope everything works out well for you Adam. 

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh ya!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif I am also one of those who *could* assemble it myself, if that becomes an option. Might be in for two if my Dad is interested. Of course, the lower the price the better.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK
LEDmodMan (1-2)


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 12, 2004)

Is 100 the magic number?


----------



## dabiscake (Nov 12, 2004)

this mod is just awesome! Closest and cheapest I've seen to a Maxabeam (well if ot color, brightness at least?). I'm in for 1 for sure, maybe 2 depending on price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)


----------



## dallas (Nov 12, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2)


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 12, 2004)

This mod is WAY brighter than a maxabeam (just not the pinpoint throw). Other than that, it's also way brighter than 35 watt HID. 55 watt, I'm not so sure, THAT'S WHY YOU NEED TO GET THE 24 VOLT BOARD AND OVERDRIVE A 1,000 WATT AIRCRAFT LANDING LIGHT. Hmm, ok, it's time for me to take my meds.


----------



## Graywolf (Nov 12, 2004)

Two months ago I was a normal person, now I am a Candle Power junkie.
TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)


----------



## JohnGault (Nov 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Graywolf said:*
Two months ago I was a normal person, now I am a Candle Power junkie.

[/ QUOTE ]

_Hehehehe...._ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Brock (Nov 13, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock


----------



## dwminer (Nov 13, 2004)

dwminer (1)


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 13, 2004)

No, like this,...

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1)


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Nov 13, 2004)

I hafta have one now too, If posible I would like a "kit" form one and would assemble it My self to cut some cost and assembly time for you. 

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 13, 2004)

I put myself down for one. 

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1)


----------



## bobbo (Nov 13, 2004)

I would like 3


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 13, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)

c'mon peeps. keep the format!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 13, 2004)

55 so far, 63 if you count the possible extras depending on board price.


----------



## mrsinbad (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm interested in 1, thank you.


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 13, 2004)

no, like this,....

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)


----------



## liteitup (Nov 14, 2004)

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 14, 2004)

Okay, it appears there is beginning to be enough interest to do it, so I'll start laying out a PCB.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Brock (Nov 14, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## glockboy (Nov 14, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
Booya!!!

Have you decided if kit form will be an option? I know you had reservations about it before (which were understandable).


----------



## alwilliam (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif... I am in for 1.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1)


----------



## chasm22 (Nov 15, 2004)

Sounds good. I'd like 1.

TCG 
jtice 
theepdinker (2) 
JimH 
Hallis 
4sevens 
UncleFester 
Beamhead 
Heath 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish 
Cromagnet 
torcher (???) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog 
Quazar 
Psychomodo 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx 
vacuum3d 
sstrauss 
thesurefire 
madecov 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal 
Zelandeth (Probably) 
lasercrazy 
dwminer (???) 
rstones1964 
larryk 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK 
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)


----------



## maddog (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll take 1


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 15, 2004)

If you want one you have to add yourself to the list. I added a 1 next to everyone that didn't have a number, if you wanted more just update the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2) 
JimH (1) 
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)


----------



## aurora (Nov 15, 2004)

Count me in for 2!
Fully assembled or Kit

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2) 
JimH (1) 
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm really torn on the kit deal, as it could be misassembled, solder bridge, etc. and I'd really hate for someone to buy one of these things only to have problems with it, which would make me feel really bad.

Though I do remember the pride of putting together a top of the line shortwave radio receiver, and turning it on for the first time, and having it all work, as a young boy. I really enjoyed the Heathkits alot, they allowed me to make things that were beyond my design skills at 7 years old.


----------



## JimH (Nov 16, 2004)

No worries here. I'll take it as much pre-assembled as I can get it - don't have the patience, inclination, or probably skill level to assemble anything more than I have to.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe a disclaimer on it if bought in kit form? I wouldn't think anyone asking for it that way would do so unless they *knew* they had the ability and knowledge to assemble it themselves.

I understand your dilemma, but that joy you get when building it yourself (as you mention about the old heathkits and such) is hard to beat. Plus it would save you the time of building some of them, and save some of us a little $$$. It could be a win-win situation, as long as there aren't problems with the assembly on the end-users side of it, which is why I suggest the disclaimer.

Do you plan to warranty your work on the assembled boards? If so, it could then be up to the purchaser whether they wanted to buy a warranted assembled board, or build their own and assume full responsibility. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I know I for one would enjoy putting it together. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Ultimately, it's your decision, and I'll be happy either way just to have one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll take one.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1)


----------



## oklalawman (Nov 16, 2004)

I would like info on either a kit for idiots or an assembled
light based upon price.

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Shojin (Nov 16, 2004)

One for me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)


----------



## Tweek (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, I gotta have at least one! Possibly more, we'll see, as the availability of splurge fundsis a little iffy right now...

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a lot of intest now. If the price is around $40 I may even get 2. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 16, 2004)

I would like one depending on the price, will this kit work on the regular 3.5MCP Thor? My 3.5MCP is great right now with the 64625HLX mod, but brighter is better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif What's your best guess on the dimensions of the assembled board?

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1)


----------



## theepdinker (Nov 16, 2004)

68 for sure + 10 maybe.
What price are we looking at?
What would it take to get down to $40.00?
The lower the price goes, the more I'll spend.

Theepdinker


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 17, 2004)

I confirmed that my dad want one too, so I confirming my order for 2. I would still prefer kit form if it's made available.

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1)


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Nov 17, 2004)

I may not be an engineer but I do love building My own stuff and SMDs are usaly not a problem, unless it's a BGA, oh the evil!
But if a kit is not offered that's not mutch of a problem.


----------



## Topper (Nov 17, 2004)

OK as I started the first Thor 10MILLION I feel the need to place myself on the list as a maybe---depends on final cost (lack of funds) and my lack of skill not being a problem (idiot proof) is what I would need.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe)


----------



## DaGunn (Nov 17, 2004)

I just ordered a light from Heartland, hope it works. Add me to the list, I am gonna light-up the stream in the evenings this coming Spring. 

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*theepdinker said:*
68 for sure + 10 maybe.
What price are we looking at?
What would it take to get down to $40.00?
The lower the price goes, the more I'll spend.

Theepdinker 

[/ QUOTE ]


Right now I've been fighting with board houses on the price of the PCB.


BTW, I posted plots in another thread- the bulb, and the lux @ 8 ft, stock, 15V to the bulb and some other info, enjoy:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=760639


----------



## mrsinbad (Nov 18, 2004)

As a compromise to the kit issue, how about you assemble the components that would cause the most problems (i.e., the chips) and leave the easy stuff like resistors, caps, diodes to the DIY'ers to solder and save some $$$. I don't think you need to go to SMD as there seems to be plenty of room in the Thor for "regular" components. Would that work for everyone?


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 18, 2004)

When you put in the reflector there isn't that much room left. So smaller is better.


----------



## NewBie (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually, for space reasons, everything but the electrolytic capacitors are SMD. Everything but the big stuff is either 0603 or 0805.


----------



## JohnGault (Nov 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
I'm really torn on the kit deal, as it could be misassembled, solder bridge, etc. and I'd really hate for someone to buy one of these things only to have problems with it, which would make me feel really bad.

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the answer is that it's not really a "kit". 

I assume you're going to guarantee that your assembled boards are at least going work.

If you put the boards & components into a bag (and at this point, if the price was right I'd consider 10) there would be no guarantee, expressed nor implied, what so ever. Even a bad part would be the recipients problem.

Simple /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

_(ps - SMD's are No Problem for some of us)_


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 19, 2004)

Assembled boards are my vote if there is only one option. Again, thanks for doing this!


----------



## NewBie (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually, each board will be tested before it is sent out, in an actual host. I'll be loading each one down with an additional load beyond what the host does.


----------



## jtice (Nov 19, 2004)

Newbie, 

Will you be making these limited to the 2X brightness, or the full 3X brightness?
I vote for the full 3X brightness, or corse. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Unless it is majorly overdriving the bulb.
Its always nice to have the MAX light possible at your disposal.
As long as the light is still able to be dimmed down to a low setting (alittle lower than the stock thor would be nice)
Will the pot be included in the kit?

-John


----------



## Sky (Nov 19, 2004)

Will we have a choice of either 2X or 3X?


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 19, 2004)

More importantly how will it hook up to the light?


----------



## sunspot (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm in for one. As a drop in. How much does the bulb cost?

TCG
jtice
theepdinker (2)
JimH
Hallis
4sevens
UncleFester
Beamhead
Heath
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish
Cromagnet
torcher (???)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog
Quazar
Psychomodo
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx
vacuum3d
sstrauss
thesurefire
madecov
glockboy (2)
Jackal
Zelandeth (Probably)
lasercrazy
dwminer (???)
rstones1964
larryk
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK
LEDmodMan (1-2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
sunspot (1)


----------



## dabiscake (Nov 19, 2004)

any update on pricing?


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 19, 2004)

Everyone that adds themselves to the list PLEASE update the CURRENT list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite)
sunspot (1)


----------



## Topper (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you Lasercrazy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## NewBie (Nov 20, 2004)

If you look at the other thread, you'll see it is set to 15V. This is way over 2X and very near 3X. I've not seen a bulb die from this level yet, after many hours of runtime (with the soft start circuitry).

Those that have the knowledge can do whatever they want with the board once they get it. It is their property. You modify it and flash your bulb, don't come crying to me, go buy a new bulb.

The stock bulb is the Philips 12569 bulb, the high end Narva 100W H4 bulb barely beat it. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=763108&page=0&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=3&vc=&PHPSESSID=


----------



## jordan13195 (Nov 20, 2004)

sign me up as well 

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Jordan13195 (1)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, figured I'd include the plots using one of the stock batteries and an old prototype board I did.

Keep in mind, this is running the Thor's Hammer (booster board name), at 15V to the bulb, or full output. At this discharge rate, the capacity of the stock battery drops to about 1/2. There are other batteries on the market, called a High Rate battery, such as the BB Battery HR9-12.

This setup is utilizing all the stock wiring and switch (somewhat lossy).


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2004)

what is the capacity high rate battery?

I would like to rig up a li-ion setup.
3 cells would be 10.8v - 12.6v
4 cells would be 14.4v - 16.8v

I can put my 18650 cells in parallel, each with 2.4ah
so the cells would share the load. These cells are small and light.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Then for charging, I would use once of these circuits by
batteryspace:

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=711


----------



## jtice (Nov 20, 2004)

Ah 4Sevens reminds me of somethign I ment to ask, 

What is the Max Vin the boost board can take?
I also plan to make a new batt pack for mine, and was looking at the 18650 cells also, though I dont know if they have enough mAh to handle this.

What kind of draw is the board pulling from the batts?
I think the 18650 cells can be charged as high as 2.2 amps, to the discharge is probably higher than that.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
Ah 4Sevens reminds me of somethign I ment to ask, 

What is the Max Vin the boost board can take?
I also plan to make a new batt pack for mine, and was looking at the 18650 cells also, though I dont know if they have enough mAh to handle this.

What kind of draw is the board pulling from the batts?
I think the 18650 cells can be charged as high as 2.2 amps, to the discharge is probably higher than that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I meant to ask but forgot 

If the cells can't handle the load, then just start pairing them up.
Tweek did a graph with multiple discharge rates for the same 18650
cell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (we went in on a bunch! I think he's got 60 of them!)

you can use 9 cells for a 10.8v-12.6 pack will put out 7.2A
in a cube space of 54mm x 54mm x 65mm - quite small.

Just add more cells for more capacity.

as far as charging... 0.5C - 1C is good.


----------



## Aimless_b (Nov 20, 2004)

sign me up as well

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, it depends on where you set the boost point. If it is set to 15V, then you'd not want the battery to be above 15V. This would not allow dimming though, dimming doesn't go below the battery voltage.

If you were putting out 15V to the stock bulb, the bulb would be drawing 7.86A. If your battery voltage under load was 12V, you'd be drawing 11 Amps from it. As the battery drains, you'd draw additional current. With most SLA gel cells under high current conditions, you can draw them to 9.0V with no issue (it quickly rises back up when the load is removed), so at the 9V input, you'd be drawing 14.6 Amps.

18650's probably won't handle this sort of load, since even the better ones typically will only take a load of 4.0 Amps maximum.

For this case with Li-ion cells, you'd probably want to do a buck.


----------



## Topper (Nov 20, 2004)

Just fixin the list.

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)


----------



## Brock (Nov 20, 2004)

I hate to slow this discussion, but for everyones sake please ask technical questions over in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Specop_007 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sign me up for 1.


----------



## NHman (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post. But, I have been looking at this thread for quite a while. I am interested in the Thor Boost. Sign me Up!


----------



## Topper (Nov 21, 2004)

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I wonder if the new 15Mcp Thor will do the same thing as this Mod?


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ledebuhr1 said:*
I wonder if the new 15Mcp Thor will do the same thing as this Mod? 

[/ QUOTE ]We must have spies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## frogs3 (Nov 21, 2004)

I e-mailed the Cyclops Solutions Co. in Bedford, Texas to get some more information about the CYC S1500, to see if there is already a commercial version of what we have been considering here. Maybe the 15M version could be upped somemore?

Is this nuts or what? Someone said I would become addicted to an aircraft landing light. It happened so painlessly.

Harvey K.


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 21, 2004)

Aircraft landing light? If you ask politely maybe Newbie will be willing to do a couple 24 volt mods, that way your 24 volt 1,000 watt aircraft landing light won't be underdriven.

I suspect the 15 mcp is just commercial hype, there is no way they would bother themselves with properly driving a bulb.


----------



## wtn (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Newbie - any updates. From your last update post I believe you were searching for someone to make the PCB's?


----------



## NewBie (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, still looking, I may go to a real board house not sure. Got to thinking again, gonna try a one more design that may be even better yet, before I set it in cement.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, my thor isn't powerfull enough anymore to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1)


----------



## moraino (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't even have a Thor yet but I'll sigh up for one. Hopefuly I can find one later.
oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1)


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, wait, better than your current design with soft start? Don't tease like that, I don't know if I can take anymore,... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif, ok, fine,... 2 12 volt designs too.

cheese


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't even have a Thor yet but I'll sigh up for one. Hopefuly I can find one later.
oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2)


----------



## NewBie (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, another one, higher efficiency too (the current one is +90%)


----------



## Fraseman (Nov 26, 2004)

Sign me up!

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1)


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Any idea as to price? A lot of people would order more boards if the price was around the $40.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Nov 27, 2004)

Add me too!

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1)


----------



## DaGunn (Dec 1, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 2, 2004)

So Newbie, any news?


----------



## NewBie (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the darn sample chips to show up...grr


----------



## Likebright (Dec 5, 2004)

Add me too!
Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1)


----------



## carnal (Dec 5, 2004)

>NewBie wrote
If you were putting out 15V to the stock bulb, the bulb would be drawing 7.86A. If your battery voltage under load was 12V, you'd be drawing 11 Amps from it. As the battery drains, you'd draw additional current. With most SLA gel cells under high current conditions, you can draw them to 9.0V with no issue (it quickly rises back up when the load is removed), so at the 9V input, you'd be drawing 14.6 Amps.
==========end quote
Holy Cow! What kind of current would cheese's and frog3's 24V boost be drawing? 1000 watts at 24V? Or is it 1000 watts at 12V (actual battery V)? This is getting to be insane amperages! Soft start definately needed. Poor switches. 

I'll add my name to the list for NewBies kit!

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 5, 2004)

Carnal, 

Yes, but it's all "safe" current since it's only 12-24 volts. The 12 volt bulbs, I think, go to 450 watts. The 24 (well actually rated for 28 wolts) go to 1,000 watts with a 450 watt low beam setting (ok, that makes me laugh too). 

cheese


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm interested....instructions included?????


----------



## sunspot (Dec 5, 2004)

No kit. I would like a drop in or near to it.
Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version 
sunspot (1)


----------



## glockboy (Dec 10, 2004)

update? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## BVH (Dec 11, 2004)

Just came across this thread and don't yet have a Thor but I will go out to Costco tomorrow to look or will find one somewhere else. Anyone know if Costco still has them? I'll still take a mod board, put me down.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1) 
BVH (1)


----------



## NewBie (Dec 11, 2004)

Believe it or not, I just got my samples today, now the work begins. This is for a higher efficiency boost for the THOR, hopefully we can drop the cost a bit too, we will see.


----------



## Topper (Dec 11, 2004)

Take your time as I am broke right now oh do not forget im stupid as well so I need a drop in mod.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Quazar (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 11, 2004)

Please add me to the list (now I gotta order me a THOR. any good online places to buy? or should I send my parents to SAMS club to buy me one? any Ideas CPF)

Doug


----------



## Topper (Dec 11, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1) 
BVH (1) 
DiggDoug13 (1)


----------



## JimH (Dec 11, 2004)

As of this week, my local Costco has them back in stock - boxes and boxes of them, $24.95.


----------



## BVH (Dec 11, 2004)

Just picked up one black and one yellow Cyclops (Thor) at the Burbank CA Costco. $24.95 each. Could not pick up just one! Plenty left as of 1:30 PM. Now I need two boards.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 11, 2004)

We're up to about 100 requests for this mod! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BVH (Dec 11, 2004)

Geeze....its only been 6.5 hours since i began charging my yellow Thor and the suspense is killing me. But I won't turn it on until I reach the 8-hour mark! Patience, Patience! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## straightblast (Dec 11, 2004)

Not sure I will be bright enough to pull the mod off, but count me in for at least 1 or 2. thanks


----------



## jeshasgoodstinky (Dec 11, 2004)

dude i need the mod.... my cuzz has one of those measly 3 mill lights and i saw this at Shucks (auto store) and i had to get it. THEN 3 days later i was wondering if it really is 10mcp and all i could find on this light was this forum. and a bunch of posts from noobie and his schematics, after i saw the pics i said im done reading i need the mod like yesterday, i already put 8guage wire in it and did i switch upgrade. but i dont have the patiance to build my own bored so noobie what ever it takes for me to get one by friday (or any one that can make one in washington.) just email me or call me [email protected] or 253.222.4275 thanks 
jesse


----------



## JimH (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jeshasgoodstinky said:*
i was wondering if it really is 10mcp 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know how many CP it really is, but my X990 is rated at 7 million CP and it beats the pants off my Thor for both light output and throw.


----------



## glockboy (Dec 17, 2004)

any update? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Catdaddy (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm in for one and I don't really know what it does. I imagine it does something to make the light brighter...wich is almost always good.
John


----------



## Topper (Dec 17, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1)


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 18, 2004)

Sounds good, count me in.....


----------



## BVH (Dec 18, 2004)

Newbie, any updates? I think you've got a lot of interested and excited flashaholics anxiously awaiting this board.


----------



## BVH (Dec 18, 2004)

Just went to Costco and couldn't resist picking up 8 more black Thor's! Well....6 are gifts leaving me with 4. How can you beat it for $24.95 each. Anyone know of a good therapist to help me with my flashlight addition?


----------



## Topper (Dec 18, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
You are not alone


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 18, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1)


----------



## BVH (Dec 21, 2004)

No word from the creator since Dec 11. Hopefully I'm not missing a new thread on this board?


----------



## Topper (Dec 21, 2004)

Say it aint so. If you are we are missing it together.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm beginning to have a real love/hate thing with this Thor boost. I like having my X990 being king of the roost, so to speak, and would HATE to see it toppled (especially considering the cost). But at the same time, my insatiable thirst for more and more lumens has me LOVING the idea of the Thor boost.

I know that this is not a tease, but now that I'm so hooked, I'd be crushed if it fell through.


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 22, 2004)

Any updates? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## carnal (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I better cancel my order for 12 and 24volt boost.
I've been investing heavily in 3d mag 3watt luxeon direct drive mods. I think these are the coolest. If anything I think I'll go the way of a quad 3w luxeon mag next.
Thanks


----------



## flashlightlens (Dec 23, 2004)

I got an email a few days back about a UCL lens possibility for the Thor. I didn't even know what a Thor was then, but I was reminded the next day at Costco. I'd be in for a boost circuit also. As for the lens - stay tuned.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1)


----------



## cy (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm in for one, just got a thor last night. would be kick A** to boost...


----------



## Topper (Dec 23, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1)


----------



## Caddyshack (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm in for one and I don't even have a THOR yet - hopefully the wife will take pity on me at Christmas.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1)


----------



## Budman_NC (Dec 23, 2004)

Just got a 10M CP Thor! Please add me to the list for one for a dummy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1)


----------



## Skibane (Dec 24, 2004)

Da Most Lux Fer Da Bux, IMO...

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
carnal (1) and maybe a 24V version
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 24, 2004)

Removed carnal from the list.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)


----------



## bobisculous (Dec 25, 2004)

Just got a Thor for Christmas!

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1)


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 26, 2004)

I thought there was a little delay in order to get a more efficient chip, I don't think this thread is dead. Otherwise this is one of the greatest tragedies in CPF history, since this mod makes mincemeat out of 35 watt HIDs.


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2004)

Now want 4, not 2

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)


----------



## NewBie (Dec 26, 2004)

No, it's not dead by any means, just delayed.

I'm testing various circuits that will run more efficiently and lower the cost.

Benefits are that it runs for a longer period and it is cheaper for you.

I'm sorry to keep you all waiting.


----------



## JimH (Dec 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
I'm sorry to keep you all waiting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No need to apologize. The effort you are putting into making a better prodect is appreciated. Development takes time.

The reason people seem impatient is that the excitement level is pretty high.

Thank you for keeping us posted. Just a few words every few days helps keep the critters at bay.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Dec 26, 2004)

It's worth the wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,

I don't want to throw water on an ambitious mod, but I'd like to suggest a different approach.

A switching boost converter produces a regulated output voltage that is greater than its input voltage. It does this by repeatedly storing energy in an inductor and then dumping it to a capacitor. All of the current has to flow through that inductor, which produces considerable loss. You need a switching transistor and a diode, or two switching transistors, with their conduction losses and gate drive losses. For reasonable inductor and capacitor sizes you need high switching frequency, etc. With _careful_ design you will get 90% efficiency, with significant loss in the storage elements.

But an incandescent lamp simply does not require smooth DC input. Lamps work just fine on AC power or chopped DC. The thermal mass of the filament itself becomes the storage element. 

A much more efficient approach is to start with a battery voltage that is higher than the lamp requires, and then simply chop the DC at some moderate frequency (say 400-1000 Hz), adjusting the duty cycle so that the lamp sees the proper RMS voltage. Do this correctly, and you only have a single pass transistor, and a control chip, with no inductors or diodes in the current path.

Take a look at http://www.cs.indiana.edu/hyplan/willie/lvr.html

I would suggest the following as the mod for the Thor spotlight:

Replace the lead acid battery with a NiMH battery pack made using 36 sub-C cells, arranged as 2 18 cell batteries. This should just fit in the same space as the current battery. The energy storage will be greater (roughly the equivalent of 10Ah at 12V), and the NiMH will deliver more of this energy at a useable voltage rather than dumping it into its own internal resistance.

Add a chopping voltage regulator to produce 14-16V RMS to run the light.

Best Regards,
Jon


----------



## NewBie (Dec 27, 2004)

Actually, if you look at the datasheet for the part I was utilizing, Link to switcher you'll note it is 94% efficient.

I'm utilizing a lower loss inductor, and a lower loss MOSFET.

Do you see the chart below? Guide yourself to 100W, and you'll notice a 94% efficiency number. Thats boosting it clear up to 48V, I'm only going to 15V.

With your proposed solution, by the time you add a sense resistor, such that you can regulate the pulsed power (increase the duty factor as the battery goes south), and consider the losses of the switching element, it's not a whole lot more efficient.

The mod is more complex, and significantly more expensive once you add in the cost of those 36 sub-C cells. Keep in mind, at a 10 amp level, you'll need decent High rate cells. Lets say you could get them for as low as 5 dollars each. 36 x 5 = 180.00 US dollars.

Holy smokes, thats alot of cash, and you haven't made the converter yet...

So, we take a typical High Rate cell, which has 2400mAH.
if we put those in two strings, we get 2400mAH on each string, or 4800. We'll be yanking at least 15A or more when pulsing it, or a 3C rate.

Looking at it another way, 36 x 2400 mAH = 86400 mAH total.
1.1V (since they sag at 3C or 1.1V * 86400mAH= 95040mWH.
To get it to 12 V equivalent so we can compare it to the lead-acid cell 95040 mWH / 12V = 7920 mAH, or 7.92 AH.

You can either buy a 9AH lead-acid cell for 30 dollars, or get a high rate 8AH cell for 30 dollars. The high rate lead acid cell has alot less losses in it and sags less.


How about we just keep things low cost, okay?


Personally, I don't feel like putting 210 dollars (once you add in the chopping converter) in to a 30 dollar light. (holy smokes, thats 7 times the cost of the original light!)


----------



## JohnGault (Dec 27, 2004)

Buying batteries kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?

The 12v could be raised by simply adding cells alone.

I really like NewBie's conscept for a simple & _inexpensive_ way to *double* this cheap lights output /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

_On another front, an interesting Christmas present came my way.... it's Lamina BL-3000 23w LED Light Engine. Runs on like 11.3v, is *scarey* bright, and gets real HOT!

I'm thinking of maybe an LED Thor??? _ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Dec 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
No, it's not dead by any means, just delayed.

I'm testing various circuits that will run more efficiently and lower the cost.

Benefits are that it runs for a longer period and it is cheaper for you.

I'm sorry to keep you all waiting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

more efficient, run longer, cheaper?

sounds good to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
i figure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 27, 2004)

Jarhead,

I recognize that there are always engineering trade-offs, cost being one of them. I am proposing an alternative approach for you to consider, but expect that it is also not the 'best' approach. This is why I suggest an alternative approach, not a 'better' approach. For different applications one or the other will be better.

I believe that you are over-estimating the efficiency of the boost regulator approach. I looked at your modifications to the suggested circuit, and the datasheet for the controller chip. I cannot fault the improved components that you selected for the FET and the inductors; the FET has low Rds on, and rather low gate charge given its low Rds on. The inductors are also nice low resistance devices, and should be able to tolerate the peak current. I belive that you missed one significant loss term: that of the output diodes. Because your output is only about 15-16V rather than 48V, losses in the switch and the inductors will go down, but losses in the output diodes will go up; I estimate that you will lose about 5% in the output diodes alone. If there is any way that you can get synchronous rectification, then that should help efficiency considerably.

Using the PWM chopper approach, the only significant loss term is in the FET. You need a _voltage_ sense resistor on the input, but not a current sense resistor, so you can use a rather high value (50K or so) voltage divider, with very little loss there. You perhaps burn 200mW in the entire control circuit, and then perhaps 1W in the transistor (less if you use the rather nice transistor that you picked out for the boost regulator!). The efficiency of this approach will exceed 98%, with low cost components.

You are correct that I've proposed a much more expensive battery. But the performance of NiMH cells intended for power tools (common for sub-C size) tremendously exceeds that of Pb-Ac. While nominally a 7.2A-h battery, the sort of 12V Pb-Ac battery in the Thor is effectively a 4A-h battery at 100W discharge rates. An 18 cell NiMh pack, nominally rated at 21.6V and 3A-h, can deliver more energy at a 100W discharge than a 6 cell PbAc battery, nominally rated at 12V and 7.2 A-h, even though the PbAc battery actually _stores_ more energy. I had proposed a 36 cell pack, but this is actually overkill if the goal is to simply match run time with the PbAc battery.
When I proposed the battery, I didn't include the cost of a charger, again rather more expensive than a simple PbAc float charger. 

JohnGault's comment is a good one; simply by using a higher voltage battery one can get much of the light output improvement. Using a 13 cell NiMH pack, with no controller board at all, would be quite a viable mod for this light. The cost would be similar (except for that darn charger /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) it would be lighter, simpler, be as bright (but not controllably so) and have similar run time.

Best Regards,
Jonathan Edelson


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 27, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (1)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)


----------



## BVH (Dec 27, 2004)

I come to respect the talent here at CPF more and more everyday. I can follow - in a conceptual sense only, what Newbie and Jonathan are describing in their approaches and it makes my head spin! What a great place this is!


----------



## BVH (Dec 27, 2004)

Newbie, will your mod board (and the stock Thor battery and circuitry) power an H4 130/90 for short periods of time?


----------



## NewBie (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello again Jonathan.

*Since you have been around here awhile, I'll point you to the topic.*

So, just why, when you already read the technical details thread, did you decide to post in the feeler thread???

As a newbie, I'll guide a forgetful old fart like yourself (notes your signup date) to the proper thread for posting your comments:

THOR information thread


[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan said:*
Jarhead,

I recognize that there are always engineering trade-offs, cost being one of them. I am proposing an alternative approach for you to consider, but expect that it is also not the 'best' approach. This is why I suggest an alternative approach, not a 'better' approach. For different applications one or the other will be better.

I believe that you are over-estimating the efficiency of the boost regulator approach. I looked at your modifications to the suggested circuit, and the datasheet for the controller chip. I cannot fault the improved components that you selected for the FET and the inductors; the FET has low Rds on, and rather low gate charge given its low Rds on. The inductors are also nice low resistance devices, and should be able to tolerate the peak current. I belive that you missed one significant loss term: that of the output diodes. Because your output is only about 15-16V rather than 48V, losses in the switch and the inductors will go down, but losses in the output diodes will go up; I estimate that you will lose about 5% in the output diodes alone. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, about 3% of efficiency goes up as heat in the Schottky diode (keep in mind it is not on for 100% of the time, think duty cycle for the boost), and as such, is one of the items that required heatsinking, which raised the cost.

You'll note in this thread and the other, I mention a new design I am working on. Yup, it is a synchronous design, which I started working on two months ago, thus your next comment:

[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan said:*
If there is any way that you can get synchronous rectification, then that should help efficiency considerably. 


[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan said:*
Using the PWM chopper approach, the only significant loss term is in the FET. You need a _voltage_ sense resistor on the input, but not a current sense resistor, so you can use a rather high value (50K or so) voltage divider, with very little loss there. You perhaps burn 200mW in the entire control circuit, and then perhaps 1W in the transistor (less if you use the rather nice transistor that you picked out for the boost regulator!). The efficiency of this approach will exceed 98%, with low cost components. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You left out the losses in the battery, which also count alot. Also consider alot of the loss is in the turn on and turn off of the MOSFET:
Turn_on_off_losses = Switching_Frequency * Toff+Ton * 1/2Vin * Iout
Losses = 1000Hz * 100nS+100nS * 15V/2 * 15A

If you put a driver that can umph more gate drive quicker, you can lower those losses, and take the loss in the gate driver instead.

Then you have to add the additional losses trying to yank 15A out of the internal resistance of the cells, and this is an squared loss relationship (I^2*R)


[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan said:*
You are correct that I've proposed a much more expensive battery. But the performance of NiMH cells intended for power tools (common for sub-C size) tremendously exceeds that of Pb-Ac. While nominally a 7.2A-h battery, the sort of 12V Pb-Ac battery in the Thor is effectively a 4A-h battery at 100W discharge rates. An 18 cell NiMh pack, nominally rated at 21.6V and 3A-h, can deliver more energy at a 100W discharge than a 6 cell PbAc battery, nominally rated at 12V and 7.2 A-h, even though the PbAc battery actually _stores_ more energy. I had proposed a 36 cell pack, but this is actually overkill if the goal is to simply match run time with the PbAc battery.
When I proposed the battery, I didn't include the cost of a charger, again rather more expensive than a simple PbAc float charger. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, a charger for all those cells would definitely set you back bigtime, on top of the quite considerable cost of the cells. If you go with less cells, the NiMH solution you proposed looks even less attractive, as the losses get rather high (unless you go to high end NiMH high discharge rate NiMH cells with lower capacity), otherwise the discharge curves become quite unflat.

Now, if you want to spend another 23 dollars you can get a better battery for the THOR:
High Rate Lead-Acid 

As such, you'll note the internal resistance is less than 50% of a standard Lead-Acid like the THOR contains. So, you suffer alot less losses, and get more of the power out of the battery. Guess what, you can even buy it from Digikey if you want to be gouged.

An alternative is the HR8-12 from BB Battery, which has an internal resistance of half again, though it suffers in other areas.

[ QUOTE ]
*Jonathan said:* 
JohnGault's comment is a good one; simply by using a higher voltage battery one can get much of the light output improvement. Using a 13 cell NiMH pack, with no controller board at all, would be quite a viable mod for this light. The cost would be similar (except for that darn charger /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) it would be lighter, simpler, be as bright (but not controllably so) and have similar run time.

Best Regards,
Jonathan Edelson 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm not so sure this is that viable either, as to get to 15V, and stay there, you are going to have a few issues to contend with. If you go over, planning for cell sag, then the bulb is going to flash on you, and if you go under, you don't get 15V. Plus you loose the soft start, which when I shut it off, I can flash bulbs (and no, there isn't a spike)


*In the future, please put your comments in the thread I kindly provided, in the link above.*

Thanks


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 28, 2004)

Um,... well,... all I care about is that I can get a 24 volt overdrive board to power (AND OVERDRIVE), my 1,000 watt aircraft landing light. The battery stuff is great, but it's just fluff. We all need lots of watts, and overdrive is the answer! Runtime is a nice consideration, but CPF is about L U M E N S ! ! ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## JimH (Dec 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Um,... well,... all I care about is that I can get a 24 volt overdrive board to power (AND OVERDRIVE), my 1,000 watt aircraft landing light. The battery stuff is great, but it's just fluff. We all need lots of watts, and overdrive is the answer! Runtime is a nice consideration, but CPF is about L U M E N S ! ! ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cheesehead, let us know when you make one and publish a cookbook so others can make them too. You will be the new hot wire hero. Keep us informed how development is going.


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 28, 2004)

It's all up to Newbie, my other thought was to overdrive the bulb with 5-6 6 volt cells, which wasn't as elegant a solution as the Newbie overdrive board. But, it was all I could think of to overcome the voltage drop of small SLA's.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 28, 2004)

Hehe, and i remember you were debating if you were going to get the at least 20 or so interested people you'd want to do a reasonably cost effecrive run, lol Look at that signup list. Told you these would sell like hotcakes. 

Shane


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 28, 2004)

My apologies for posting in the wrong thread. I should have known better but screwed up. Technical discussion moving back where it belongs!

-Jon


----------



## JimH (Dec 28, 2004)

Upping my count from 1 to 2(possibly 4, depending on cost)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (1)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)


----------



## Heath (Dec 28, 2004)

Upping mine to two. I'd like to use one of these to power my laptop in my car without the necessity of using an inverter.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)


----------



## Topper (Dec 28, 2004)

I would love to know about pricing and how "idiot proof"
is coming along. I am not concerned as to WHEN just HOW MUCH
and HOW EASY /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NewBie (Dec 29, 2004)

Easy.

Humm, well, if I can find a source for H4 bulb terminal lugs, you unhook two wires from the bulb, connect them to the board terminals, then plug the two wires on the board to the bulb. Drill one hole, insert variable potentiometer, attach knob, and you are done. I'm also planning on providing soldering points for those who wish to hardwire the board.


----------



## Quazar (Dec 29, 2004)

Can the variable pot not be mounted on the board? I would prefer not to have extra protruding bits.


----------



## Brock (Dec 29, 2004)

I was going to say couldn't you set it and forget it? Only open it to mess with it?


----------



## Skibane (Dec 29, 2004)

Could probably use the existing low-beam switch on the side of the case to switch in another resistor on the booster board, thereby providing a second, lower voltage to the bulb. I'm guessing that 2 brightness settings would probably be sufficient for most folks, while still avoiding having an adjustment knob sticking out the side of the case.

OTOH, it might be handy to use this second switch for changing over to the low beam filament. That would still give you some backup light if the high beam filament failed.


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 29, 2004)

I like the idea of the adjustable knob.


----------



## JimH (Dec 29, 2004)

This is not going to be an EDC for me. 2 speeds is fine - very fast, and extremely fast. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 29, 2004)

I think EDCing a Thor would be a little bit hard... Unless you have a really really big keychain.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
This is not going to be an EDC for me. 2 speeds is fine - very fast, and extremely fast. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes, "well done", and "split your own atoms" will be sufficient for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Shane


----------



## Tomcat (Dec 30, 2004)

Put me down for two

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Tomcat (2)


----------



## Topper (Dec 30, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1) 
Tomcat (2)


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Count me in for one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers!


----------



## Topper (Dec 31, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1)


----------



## Dr_Joe (Dec 31, 2004)

Add me to the list Newbie ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif


----------



## Topper (Dec 31, 2004)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1)


----------



## springnr (Jan 2, 2005)

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(1)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)


----------



## chasm22 (Jan 2, 2005)

Changing quantity;

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)


----------



## RogerDodger (Jan 4, 2005)

Add me too!

RogerDodger(1)
Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)


----------



## Hallis (Jan 5, 2005)

Keep them in order please. This way Newbie can fill them in the proper order.

Oklalawman (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(1)


----------



## lasercrazy (Jan 5, 2005)

Actually it's like this, I moved Oklalawman between J_Oei and Shojin which is when he ordered.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (2 - maybe 4 depending on price)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(1)


----------



## BVH (Jan 7, 2005)

101 confirmed reasons (orders) to love our Thors even more when Newbie finishes his masterpiece!


----------



## JimH (Jan 7, 2005)

Added 5 to my order

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (7)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)


----------



## jsmn4vu (Jan 9, 2005)

Hope I'm not too late to the party. I would like one bare board + parts (I have a well-equipped electronics bench).
-- 
John, N4VU


----------



## Hallis (Jan 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Added 5 to my order


[/ QUOTE ]

Jim, You scare me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Shane


----------



## NewBie (Jan 9, 2005)

I know a number of folks are waiting for developments, unfortunately I've been burdened with alot of work that I've had to take home, on top of long hours.

Sorry for the delay.

Once I get the new circuit done, I'd like to make a few prototypes, and send them to some folks for evaluation.

However, I'm at a quandary as just whom to choose. 

If we were to pick three CPF'ers, which three should we choose? I'd like folks that have other high output lights, do a good job of comparisons, and folks who's opinions and reputation is beyond reproach.

BTW, I sure could use some help finding the crimp "lugs" that fit an H4 bulb. The 0.250" ones you find in auto stores are way too small, and I haven't found anything on the Amp site, and several others...


----------



## BVH (Jan 9, 2005)

Just my opinion...Ginseng, Bwaites and JimH? Don't remember if they all have Thors, though.

Can't wait for your mod board Newbie! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Hallis (Jan 9, 2005)

JimH and bwaites would be my 2 first pics for proto testing.

Gensing i didnt remember seeing on the signup list. Although his name came to mind also.

Shane


----------



## CNC Dan (Jan 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
BTW, I sure could use some help finding the crimp "lugs" that fit an H4 bulb. The 0.250" ones you find in auto stores are way too small, and I haven't found anything on the Amp site, and several others... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I once cam across a web site that had them. Good ones too.
I haven't been able to fine the site again.

It was a site that sold high preformance auto bulbs. They had relay kits, and a very good wrightup about why they are important.

They had all sorts of Hella and P**** headlights and H4 bulbs.

I have googled and googled and googled 'till my googler was sore, But no luck finding that damn site.

Dan


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 9, 2005)

Just a friendly question /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm interested in this but may I ask:

1) By how much lumens will I benefit?
2) Will it shorten the bulb?

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 9, 2005)

you're looking at roughly 2-3 times the Thor's origonal output /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. As far as bulb life. i think that depends on the final design, which isnt final yet. lol.

Shane


----------



## Sway (Jan 9, 2005)

Jar,

Have you thought of expanding the boost board beyond the Thor host?

I have 2 very different 100W Halogen spotlights that need a good kick in the butt to get them up to spec or above 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## JimH (Jan 10, 2005)

Added 1 to my order for a total 0f 8

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )


----------



## JimH (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Added 5 to my order


[/ QUOTE ]

Jim, You scare me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shane,

That's okay. If I stop long enough to think about what I'm doing it even scares me.

In my local group, I'm king of the hill for total output, but time stands still for no man. If I don't keep moving, sooner or later, someone's going to catch up (bummer). Besides, someone has to dethrown the sleeper.

What I'm working on could be considered the antithesis of the Ultimate stealth, at least where size is concerned.


----------



## JimH (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BVH said:*
Don't remember if they all have Thors, though.


[/ QUOTE ]

I currently have 8 - do I need to get some more? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*

I currently have 8 - do I need to get some more? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You might need a little help......Flashaholics annonimus maybe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BVH said:*
Don't remember if they all have Thors, though.


[/ QUOTE ]

I currently have 8 - do I need to get some more? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure, you could bump yourself up to 10 and send me the 2 spares /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have a friend im slowly converting to flashaholism. He's a co-worker of mine. I was telling him about my flashlights and he said. "Yah ive got thei really great little light but the batteries are expensive as hell! $9 for 2 at the police tactical store."

Luckilly he had the light out in his truck so i asked him to bring it in. It was a Streamlight Scorpion /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Definately a great little light in its own right. The next day i showed up with a handful of the batterystation CR123's for him and told him i could get them for $1 a piece roughly depending on how many shipped per package. And i think he bit the bait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Ok im done rambling off topic, lol.

Jim, Between you, Wilkey, and Bill. I think we've definately got the Incan market cornered /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. After i get my Incan light in a few weeks i'll have to roll into HID's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Oh, And if nothing else, then by sheer volume i think you should get your hands on and test one of the prototype boards when they become available.

Shane


----------



## tactical (Jan 10, 2005)

Put me down for 1 maybe 2

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (1)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2)


----------



## PhillyRube (Jan 10, 2005)

Dan, was it Susquehanna Motorsports? They have a lot of goodies....

http://www.susquehanna.com/susq/


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jan 10, 2005)

Increasing my order to 2

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2)


----------



## 2nd2none (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]

I'm in for 1
Total around 132!

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## CNC Dan (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhillyRube said:*
Dan, was it Susquehanna Motorsports? They have a lot of goodies....

http://www.susquehanna.com/susq/ 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, but that site does have good stuff and good info.

The site that we want had several "How to" articles, one of witch was why you need to use relays for upgraded lights.
The site had several wireing kits for sale, as well as relays, relay sockets, and H4 sockets that used larger than normal wires.

Damn it's droving me crazy.

Update!!!

found them!! Not the site that I was looking for, but they have them.

web page 

Now I have found just the 8MM conectors. web page


----------



## BVH (Jan 10, 2005)

Jim I only have Thor x's four! You're great with eight! I'd have more but I'm waiting for the 15,000,000 CP version with the better reflector(?) and who knows what else?


----------



## Hallis (Jan 10, 2005)

somebody needs to make LOP reflectors for the Thor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## JimH (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BVH said:*
Jim I only have Thor x's four! You're great with eight! I'd have more but I'm waiting for the 15,000,000 CP version with the better reflector(?) and who knows what else? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeh, but you won't find one for $25. Besides the reflector on the 15,000,000 is too big for what I want to do.


----------



## Wave (Jan 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*2nd2none said:*
[ QUOTE ]

I'm in for 1
Total around 132!

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1)

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Count me in on this!


----------



## Tomcat (Jan 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*

[SNIP]

Once I get the new circuit done, I'd like to make a few prototypes, and send them to some folks for evaluation.

However, I'm at a quandary as just whom to choose. 

If we were to pick three CPF'ers, which three should we choose? I'd like folks that have other high output lights, do a good job of comparisons, and folks who's opinions and reputation is beyond reproach.

[SNIP]

[/ QUOTE ]

Newbie,

While I don't qualify as a beta-tester, if you would be willing to move me up the list when you start mass-selling the boards I would be willing to completely document the installation procedure and even the rewiring mod with pictures and annotation and either put them up on a website or make a PDF file for those to follow.

How 'bout it?

Tomcat


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 11, 2005)

Put me down for 1

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 13, 2005)

I went through this whole thread and could not find a firm price. Put me down for one, for now. I've heard bits and pieces about different model Thors. As long as this works in the Thor X Cyclops, I'm good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1)


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 14, 2005)

Any updates?

Thanks,
AlexGT


----------



## carnal (Jan 14, 2005)

Count me in again for one boost circuit.
I found a Thor at Sams--last one out of the box, 
(maybe a trashed bat) for $12. I couldn't resist.

Update: Bat is fine took a charge
$12 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sold.gif YEE HAW!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif

First thing this needs is a trigger switch drilled into the underside of the handle!


----------



## Hallis (Jan 15, 2005)

Na, it needs a shoulder pad so you can hold it like a rocket launcher /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## BlueStrobe (Jan 16, 2005)

Please add me to the Thor Boost signup list for (1).

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
TwoGun (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)


----------



## hunterwarrior (Jan 19, 2005)

Put me down for 3 please.


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Jan 19, 2005)

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)


----------



## Hallis (Jan 20, 2005)

Bwahahahaha,, Turd Ferguson, That is my all time FAVORITE episode of Celebrity Jeopardy.


Shane


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I felt like changing my name (new year, new name). Thought I'd borrow this one for a while. Kind of fit the whole name change thing and didn't take much thought. And, it's a funny name. I'm just hoping it doesn't mess with the sign-up lists I'm on. 

And now, back to our program already in progress. 

Just compared the Thor I picked up at Costco to my Havis-Shields 35W HID. The Thor is quite impressive. Seems as bright or brighter than the Havis. Can't imagine the Thor multi-times brighter. Should be quite amazing.


----------



## NewBie (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes, some California CPF'ers got to see it in action, when it beat up the X990...

Sorry no news yet, hopefully I can get back on the project next week.


----------



## PrebKlok (Jan 21, 2005)

I just got a Super Searcheye, so I'm ready for a mod...

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1)


----------



## lotsalumens (Jan 21, 2005)

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
LotsaLumens (2)


----------



## dannonlae (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll have to say i signed up just for this. bought my 4 thors at costco yesterday, couldn't resist. at some point i think i'll get the panasonic battery as well. anyone have a good supplier for the panasonic battery?


TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
LotsaLumens (2)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price


----------



## Ctechlite (Jan 24, 2005)

Pic of the connector...did not know where else to put it and could not figure out how to put it in a PM Newbie.

Sorry it's fuzzy, digicam does not take good closeups /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## lightmare (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm in for one.I saw a 2 mill. light at Kragen and thought I would research it online.Before I knew what hit me,I got a Thor an it just isn't strong enough.Help whats wrong with me,am I hooked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 25, 2005)

I would like to get one too. I just got mine today from Costco. It easily lights up a garage door at the end of my street over 200 yards away. I can't wait to see what it will do with this mod. 

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
LotsaLumens (2)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1)


----------



## JohnGault (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like we're approaching *150!!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
LotsaLumens (2)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)


----------



## lotsalumens (Jan 25, 2005)

Just took myself out. I'm buying parts for an HID mod and spending too much on another project.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought I could not wait before. This morning I paced off the garage door mentioned in my previous post 380 paces. I am 6'1" and my natural stride ranges from 36"-39". The garage door is roughly 400 yards away. When I lit the weathered redwood fence 100 yards away accross the end of our street in the other direction my son said "Look dad you can see the individual boards!"
This is a stock black Thor from Costco with quite white light for a halogen. 
Now I really, really can't wait to see what this will do with a boost circuit.
I am definitely in, I already added my name to the list so I will not do that again.


----------



## RogerDodger (Jan 25, 2005)

Another trip to Costco.
More Thors in the garage.
Another quantity change.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)


----------



## nme7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Just added myself to the list. 


TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1)


----------



## dannonlae (Jan 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
Looks like we're approaching *150!!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

i count 133 for sures. I did get my count confused once or twice, so i'd say that could be 131-135. i used the last post count for the count.


----------



## RcPractitioner (Jan 27, 2005)

As long as detailed directions are included please put me down for 1


----------



## JohnGault (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dannonlae said:*
i count 133 for sures. I did get my count confused once or twice, so i'd say that could be 131-135. i used the last post count for the count. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I guess it's that _"Galss half empty/full"_ thing,,, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif if you count the *higher* number posted for those giving a range, I get *148*!

_oops... there's another one! *149*!_


----------



## JohnGault (Jan 27, 2005)

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1)


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 27, 2005)

UCL? wow, that'd be a lot more light too. This thing is gonna be the next hotness!!


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2005)

Crow wants one. Less than $60 sounds great.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1)


----------



## fleshlite (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll take 1 or 2 depends on when the USL get up off the ground.
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite.


----------



## fleshlite (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll take 1 or 2 depends on when the USL get up off the ground.
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2)


----------



## Dolby (Jan 30, 2005)

Just ordered my Thor from Northern, I'll take 
one. Thanks for doing this Newbie.

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1)


----------



## NewBie (Jan 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*AlexGT said:*
Any updates?

Thanks,
AlexGT 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, in a matter of fact. It's starting to look like I might be able to do this for under 40.00, which is a good thing indeed.

Ouch, I just realized I'm going to have to lay out +6,000.00 dollars to buy all the parts for these...how am I gonna explain this to the wife??? 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, Jarhead don't people sometimes collect PayPal etc. before hitting a vendor for a group buy?????

$40 Woooooo Hoooooooo


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 30, 2005)

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1)

Since this isn't an offical commit list, and yes I am interested especially since it looks to be $40 or less, I added my name.

*select list* *copy* *start-run-cmd.exe-enter* *edit-enter* *alt+space-edit-pase* ---wait for paste to finish typing, heh, funny looking as it types it out.---
106 lines. So 106 different people signed up, lots wanting more than 1 board.

Not just $40, but "under 40.00!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Woo Hoo! next goal is to shoot for 39.00!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PS, I love FireFox. I can reload the page to see if anyone else has posted while I'm typing this quick reply, and it will automatically keep what I typed in the reply box!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmm. A pre-pay would help, and would help ease the pain of buying thor+circuit at once. Especially since I'm going to be 0 income for the next 4 months!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif That way I'd pay the money, forget about it, then it would magically show up someday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 30, 2005)

$40.00? That's amazing. 

A PrePay would work well for me, Jar. Please consider this.


----------



## Crow (Jan 30, 2005)

Agreed. I'd like to pay soon before I accidentally buy more flashlights and deplete my funding. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

NewBie you are prodigious. Thank you.
-Crow


----------



## NewBie (Jan 30, 2005)

I appreciate the offer, but I don't really like the idea of taking money unless I am shipping the product.

Just handling that sounds like a nightmare!

Now, how should I approach my wife and say I want to buy 6,000.00 in stupid little parts?


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 30, 2005)

With a rose clinched in your teeth and something sparkley in your right hand; a simple tango step might do well.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 30, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif LOL


----------



## theepdinker (Jan 30, 2005)

At $40.00 or less I'll up my request to 5, it may go higher later.

How to explain to the wife? Show her this thread.

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1)


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Icebreak said:*
With a rose clinched in your teeth and something sparkley in your right hand; a simple tango step might do well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

What? I'm thinking if it worked for Pacino it would work for Newbie.


----------



## jsmn4vu (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Now, how should I approach my wife and say I want to buy 6,000.00 in stupid little parts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Instead of approaching your wife, approach your banker, and get a 90-day loan. Distribute the cost of the interest over all the units you sell.


----------



## grcmptrnrd (Jan 31, 2005)

Getting in on this too...

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1)


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 31, 2005)

Newbie, did you wife kill you yet? or did you "surprise" her with a dozen roses when you "popped" the $6000.00 question.. lol


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 1, 2005)

$40 bucks????!!!!

To what address do you want the paypal? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Seriously, maybe you could ask for $20 upfront so you have enough money to start, and when you are done ask for the other $20 upon shipment. 

Say you got the loan or the prepayment, how long would it take to start shipping from there?

Thanks for the update. Any more wonderful pics to tease us with? We need to drool you know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

AlexGT


----------



## nme7 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for putting this together Newbie. I think we all appreciate the effort you have put into this project. I know we're waiting but realistically it'll take time to produce all of the boosters that everyone has signed up for. If there is anything that I can do to help out, feel free to msg me. I was thinking that if I mailed you the payment along with a stamped, self-addressed return envelope then this might be an easier way to handle the logistics? I mean, no pay, no product....right?


----------



## Nell (Feb 1, 2005)

Sign me up for one please.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 1, 2005)

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1)


----------



## Topper (Feb 1, 2005)

AlexGT has a good point you may want to consider it.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Hallis (Feb 2, 2005)

If you need me to pre-pay the entire $40 im up for that

Shane


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 2, 2005)

ditto, on the pre-pay if needed.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 2, 2005)

Jar has already said he'd rather not keep track of a prepay guys... If he wants to I'm sure he'll say so. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Nell (Feb 2, 2005)

Prepay is no problem. Let me know.


----------



## GQGeek81 (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought I had already said this but I don't see my name around here anywhere...

Anyway I just got my Thor Monday and am itching to tinker on it so count me in for 1


----------



## Topper (Feb 2, 2005)

added GQGeek81
Topper

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1) 
GQGeek81 (1)


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif,

you beat me to it. 

Eh, if I was Newbie and I was about to spend 6k, I think I'd insist on all prepay (that would also keep wifie quiet-and a happy home is a quiet home).


----------



## Topper (Feb 2, 2005)

Wake up cheesehead, there aint no way to keep a spouce (PC)happy--much less quiet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## platypus (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll take one! Add me to the list.


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 3, 2005)

Added platypus

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1) 
GQGeek81 (1) 
platypus (1)


----------



## txmatt (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm in for 2. Guess I need to get a Thor sometime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1) 
GQGeek81 (1) 
platypus (1) 
txmatt (2)


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 5, 2005)

jcwitney sells 130/90 W H4 halogen bulbs. Would those bulbs enable you to boost up your boost circuit board?

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-5316/c-10101


----------



## dannonlae (Feb 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
I appreciate the offer, but I don't really like the idea of taking money unless I am shipping the product.

Just handling that sounds like a nightmare!

Now, how should I approach my wife and say I want to buy 6,000.00 in stupid little parts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you wanted to do it an easy way, i could front $3000 for a six month (max) no interest loan. Trust me, i am not worried at all about you defaulting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I've done a lot of group buys, and it seems like the originator might make a dollar or five per item, but it takes a lot of time and effort for very little monetary reward. I have no problem offering my help to share the load.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AlexGT said:*
Any updates?

Thanks,
AlexGT 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, in a matter of fact. It's starting to look like I might be able to do this for under 40.00, which is a good thing indeed.

Ouch, I just realized I'm going to have to lay out +6,000.00 dollars to buy all the parts for these...how am I gonna explain this to the wife??? 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this mean that a big ol' tough gnarly Marine is afraid of a... a.... a.....woman????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Now I'll probably *never* get a boost circuit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2005)

This thread is too long and needs to be closed. This thread is continued at Thor Boost Signup Feeler Thread - Part 2


----------

